# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 44)



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....

*What are your opinions/thoughts on how fine a final sanding should be, before any finish is applied.*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2014)

Boy Marc you probably should be reprimanded- you are really trying to start something here. 
Most of what I do I go to 180 or 220 but use finer sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 26, 2014)

I think fine sanding is critical and is 75% of a good finish. I usually start around 180 or 220, only lower if the turning is rough, and go to at least 600. I go higher if the wood asks for it (usually a very hard, dense wood that shows microscratches), and if using a CA finish go through 12000 in micromesh. Everything gets polished with a buffing wheel and tripoli after finish has cured... if I want more gloss it then gets buffed with jewelers rouge and waxed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't sand, it's icky.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 26, 2014)

Brink said:


> I don't sand, it's icky.
> 
> View attachment 62642


I knew you'd be along to show us up with your fancy hand tools!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 26, 2014)

320 for me in most cases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 26, 2014)

It all depends on what it is but I believe that the art of sanding is one of the most important aspects of woodworking. Because if done properly you can hide mistakes reshape and Polish all with sandpaper. I take pens and wine stoppers to 2000 then apply EEE and then friction Polish. But on bigger projects I go to 320 and use butcher block oil and beeswax or wipe on poly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 26, 2014)

I typically take kitchenware stuff to 400 before finish. More artsy, fartsy stuff general gets at least 600, but occasionally I'll go to 2000. Everything gets a tripoli buff after the finish has cured.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

I will usually use a scraper on smaller projects. I started doing that when I made humidors in the early 90s and a local craftsman showed me how to sharpen and use a scraper. I still use power sanders on larger projects though and depending on the project I stop anywhere between 320 and 600 although I usually stop at 400. I have discs up to 1200 for one of my sanders but I have never gone that high except on a test piece once just to say I had and see what it looked like. Honestly I can't tell much difference between 400 and 800 on most species.

If you take a piece that was finished with a lower grit outside in the sunlight you will see why 400+ is suggested by many of the professional finishers, and even some of them say 400 is not enough. It's usually good enough for me though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 26, 2014)

Depends on the product and the finish that I have planned for it. My dear old Dad had a crony saying for just about anything and everything. This one applies here:...."Son, ya don't build a piano (pronounced, Pie ann uh, for effect) the same way that you build a barn!" (and after a pregnant pause)...."and vice-a-versa".

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 26, 2014)

Depends on what it is, My flat work goes to anywhere between 320 and 600 and my turnings can go as high as 3000 depending on what they are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 26, 2014)

I take all my knife handles to 1500 grit before I begin putting any finish on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

